# Some spoiled dogs enjoying the warmth



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Couple of (bad) shots of the pups playing, clearly photography is not a skill of mine lol, also enjoy my beautiful dirt yard, I figured if they've killed this much of the grass in 5 years, in another 5 it will all be gone. 

Nero, very sad that I force him to sit in the grass before I let him play with the flirtpole








Move again toy, I dare you!








Chase!









Ripley loves the flirt too, but she likes it with a toy on the end and is not so willing to let it go

















The girls like to play in the grass and wear it








Jersey is fully healed from her tplo but not completely off restriction yet so she doesn't get to play

















Bad shot but 3 dogs, 3 paco collars, Nero got an x-dog, Ripley has the Uba and Jersey has the Dia de los muertas









Better pic of Ripples', I told her she was super lucky they had a sale because she hasn't even been with us a whole year yet and already has a paco


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Love their pacos! Aren't they worth every penny? I love your dogs, especially Jersey. Glad to hear she's on the mend.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww! they are al gorgeous dogs!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! Brought the girls into work today and my supervisor goes "they are so skinny" like they are poor neglected dogs. Not like they don't know the one just had knee surgery and considering three of my coworkers have bad knees or hips, you think they would grasp that extra weight is not helpful.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I love Ripples's brindling!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love your dogs. They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

LOVE their collars!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! I had to laugh yesterday, was out walking Nero and one of the feral neighborhood kids complimented his collar lol. Big improvement, those kids used to run screaming at the sight of dogs when we first moved here. 

Ripley is mad I wouldn't open the door for them, there was a squirrel out there!


----------

